# What do I do if another Uber driver hits my car?



## karthik236 (Jul 4, 2017)

Hypothetical situation: If another Uber driver with a passenger hits my car, while I am also an Uber driver with passenger, who's insurance covers what? In this case, assume that I was only able to get the other drivers full name, car make and model, and name of insurance (which I believe is James River). Do I go through Uber? Will they provide me the other party's insurance information so that I may make a claim? 

From what I hear, an Uber on Uber collision is a special case, and I have also heard that James River and Uber Insurance people are not helpful at all. 

Please advise.


----------



## UberMD1989 (Apr 30, 2017)

karthik236 said:


> Hypothetical situation: If another Uber driver with a passenger hits my car, while I am also an Uber driver with passenger, who's insurance covers what? In this case, assume that I was only able to get the other drivers full name, car make and model, and name of insurance (which I believe is James River). Do I go through Uber? Will they provide me the other party's insurance information so that I may make a claim?
> 
> From what I hear, an Uber on Uber collision is a special case, and I have also heard that James River and Uber Insurance people are not helpful at all.
> 
> Please advise.


What would you do if you were driving a passenger and another driver (not an Uber driver) hit you and they were at fault?

If I have Geico insurance and another driver with Geico insurance hits me, the insurance company will likely still want to determine who is at fault.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hit them back.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Usually the deductible is waived in that scenario.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Over/Uber said:


> Usually the deductible is waived in that scenario.


I agree that is the case with some, if not all, personal auto policies. I know that my Auto Club of So Cal waives the deductibles for both parties insured by them. But from what I have read about Uber/Jame River I wouldn't count on them following the generally accepted practices of insurance companies, seeing as they have that $1000 deductible.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Over/Uber said:


> Usually the deductible is waived in that scenario.


Deductibles are basically document fees for filing a claim. Theyre often used to deter frivilous claims by increasing the amount.

Since someone hit You, they would be filing the claim under their policy. You are not filing it on your end but if you were, say the other company is giving you a hard time, they could go after the other company for you and would more than likely charge them for having to do work.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

You both go to the nearest 711 and get a coffee...

Chat for an hour or so...

Then pretend the accident occurred an hour later so you are both "offline" and can avoid uber's insurance.


----------



## Subjugator (Jun 22, 2016)

Or in my case, rider hops into other uber and they drive off together.


----------

